# New Purchase Question



## medbrew (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi all,

I have been browsing this forum for some good information over the recent weeks.

My wife and I recently joined DRI on a 10 year package, 5000 pts per year + 1 bonus year of 5000 pts. Ended up being ~$8600.

We gravitated towards this because we didn't want to be stuck in a timeshare right away, we figured we could always become lifetime holders. DRI's program appeals to use for flexibility and the discount for last minute booking since that is how we vacation.

I had been thinking about resale points and the way DRI manages them. Since I *just* purchased this 10 year membership, would I be able to add in upwards of 10,000 resale points and negotiate them to be Club points? I am still in the 10 day cancellation period from my purchase.

Thanks for all the information along the way that helped me make an informed purchase.


----------



## nuwermj (Jan 7, 2019)

medbrew said:


> I had been thinking about resale points and the way DRI manages them. Since I *just* purchased this 10 year membership, would I be able to add in upwards of 10,000 resale points and negotiate them to be Club points? I am still in the 10 day cancellation period from my purchase.



Diamond has allowed something like this in the past. If you cancel the term membership you just purchased and acquire 10,000 resale points they will have limited use. Then, at some later date, you can buy 50% more retail points, 5,000 in this case. Diamond will re-qualify the 10,000 resale points for Club usage, and you will have 15,000 club qualified points .


----------



## medbrew (Jan 7, 2019)

I guess the question I'm trying to ask is if I can use the retail points I just bought and qualify for 10,000 resale or if them being 10 year term will cause issues


----------



## nuwermj (Jan 7, 2019)

medbrew said:


> I guess the question I'm trying to ask is if I can use the retail points I just bought and qualify for 10,000 resale or if them being 10 year term will cause issues



No, you cannot use your current purchase. You must own the resale points before the retail purchase is made.  

Also, you will need to make a retail purchase of perpetual points to get resale points re-qualified. Term points are sold only to new members. If you own resale points, they will not offer a term contract.


----------



## medbrew (Jan 7, 2019)

Awesome -- Thanks for the help!


----------



## medbrew (Jan 12, 2019)

Are there any other vacation clubs that offer the last minute discounts like DRI? IE 50%  off when booked less than 60 days out.


----------

